# I need to cut out a square opening in my aquarium, What should i use?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

im using a tall hex tank as a reptile breeding tank, and i need to constantly access the bottom to check their lay box. I want to cut out an opening in the bottom to pull out the lay box so i dont have to keep removing all the decor and keep getting bitten by a sexually aroused, and territorial male gecko

anyways, does anyone know of any ways to do this. I was thinking of using a dremel with a diamond cutting disk, but im not 100% sure as ive never tried this on glass before.. Or how about maybe using one of those glass cutters and jusr scoring 4 lines to make a square and then try punching it out.??


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

check Utube for glass cutting videos. there might be something there.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

not sure what to do in this case, but trying to score 4 lines and punch it out would probably be disastrous. I would imaging you'd just end up shattering the pane of glass. scoring only really works when cutting 1 side/line. you tube would be a good bet. or maybe go into a glass shop and ask what they would recomend.

regardles i would try a few practice cuts on some scrap glass if you can.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Just use a square drill bit!  

Never done it before, but would be similar to cutting ceramic, which is very hard. Depending on the size of hole, try drilling out the hole first with a hole saw. If the hole is bigger than the hole saw diameter, saw like 3 or 4 inches, then use a smaller hole saw to drill out the corners. then use a diamond cutting wheel on an angle grinder to cut out the straight parts. keep it all wet with water while your doing it though. it will help keep your blades cool as well as reduce flying shards of glass.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it a Tokay? I've had a few too many run ins with those viscious squeekers!

Since your going to inevitably shatter the bottom pane attempting to do your ludicris-but-inventive idea, I suggest you just smash the bottom pane out and replace it with a custom fitted and square hole cut acrylic peice.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

A Dremel tool with the right glass/ceramic bit and a LOT of patience would get the job done. Otherwise, take it to a glass shop or do as previously mentioned and replace the whole bottom with plexi-glass. 

If using the Dremel, make sure you use lots of water to keep things cool.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

yea ill try the dremel. and its not the bottom of the tank, its one of the side panels


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Go to a glass shop with a makita notching saw. They use them to cut switch boxes in mirror and glass.


----------

